# Wind



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey wind...go AWAY..I wanna rip some lips


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Is it June yet!!!!!!


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

norther coming thursday night,low of 58 friday night,it was suckin today huh.be comin out of the north thursday


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

if that northern comes in hard enough i may help things out a bit.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it is coming in early....2 days and it should be good fishing


----------

